# I just ordered...



## lupinfarm (Feb 13, 2010)

... My new Wintec Western  

I hope it fits her, It should though  I ended up getting the synthetic because of her shorter than normal back and because I don't intend on riding hard in it all the time.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 13, 2010)

So you found one with a 15" seat? Great!

Hope you get to break it in soon!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 13, 2010)

17" seat!  I had to order it, I tried the 15"... awful, way too tight and my thighs hit the front. I tried the 16", still a bit tight. so I ordered a 17" 

Wicked excited, it won't be put on Mylie until the snow and ice are gone and I can work with her in the round pen I'm getting in April. My trainer isn't going to be super pleased I bought a western, but oh well!  Mylie isn't super hard to fit, so the saddle should fit her.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm ready to get conditioning for spring endurance rides, but I just sprained my hand and the trails are icy, so it'll have to wait. It's been interesting gathering eggs and milking goats.

I was given a weird look when I went to a dressage clinic in my treeless Sports Saddle. Your trainer will live. 

What kind of horse is Mylie?


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 13, 2010)

She's a Friesian/QH, she's more QH through the back, chunky in the legs and a huge butt. She has a nice refined Friesian face too and wavy hair  














See what I mean? Not too wide through the chest either. I won't lie, she's got some bulk but I think she lucked out by being a light draft (and actually Friesians are considered light horses, not drafts) cross rather than a conventional draft cross. Her feet aren't even that huge either, which is nice lol.  She's about 15.2-15.3hh now, she could get to 16hh.

I'm pretty confident the saddle is going to fit, my gelding was much wider across the back with non-existent withers and he fit excellently into a Medium-Wide noname english A/P with a Medium-Wide gullet  My Perch/Paint fit into the same too. I think I've just had good luck with horses and saddles over the years, we've never had a horse that was hard to fit.

My trainer is a dressage trainer  But she's a close family friend and I wouldn't trust anyone else with my horse (except for Mylie's farrier, he trained her originally and he has this awesome bond with her, I just can't afford his training fees lol or I would send her straight there right now -- She'd be pretty desensitized in 30 days and bombproof in 90 days, he's a huge believer in Clinton Anderson methods). Daina will get over it  She just thinks I'm all back into english riding when really I just want to ride western.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 13, 2010)

I like her dappling. I bet she just gleams in the summertime after a bath. How long is her mane? You can't really see in the pictures.

Looks a lot like Michigan there in Ontario. 

Do the Wintec westerns have the changeable gullet like the English? I have a Wintec 500 dressage as my English saddle with the changeable gullet. Izzie, being an endurance horse, loses about 100lbs every summer getting in shape so I either need a flexible tree or a changeable one for her.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 13, 2010)

the Wintec Westerns really are just like a regular western except they're lighter and easy to clean. No changeable gullet, and as far as I know they only come in Semi QH and Full QH bars... but don't hold me to it!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 14, 2010)

I know some endurance riders use them for that reason. Abettas are popular too.

Brushed my horse today--left handed, quite difficult, especially currying.

Enjoy!

47 more days until April 1st--warm weather!!


----------



## ducks4you (Feb 16, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> 17" seat!  I had to order it, I tried the 15"... awful, way too tight and my thighs hit the front. I tried the 16", still a bit tight. so I ordered a 17"


See--just like jeans.    Congratulations, and I hope you WEAR  IT  OUT  HAVING  A BLAST!!!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 16, 2010)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> lupinfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA since you mentioned jeans, I wore super tight jeans out that day not knowing I was going to Wilton Tack  and there was a definite struggle to get on that saddle in them LOL


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Feb 16, 2010)

lupinfarm....Mylie is gorgeous!!! Congrats on the new saddle...I am still looking for mine. Take pictures when you get yours on her.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought the same saddle and it is very comfortable. It should fit mylie just fine with her wider back. It fits my large, QH mare just fine, but does not fit my high withered, thinner backed gelding. Sometimes I feel like we own a frickin' tack store because we have so many saddles! LOL

Very easy to clean too!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL I know right. I'm going to the horse/tack auction March 13th. This one in particular always has reasonable prices and often takes tack shop closeouts and ranch closeouts. One year I remember a whole shipment of old, immaculately kept, Circle Y's came in from our west. 

I may just pick up another saddle there, I'm in love with Billy Cooks... they're just.. ugh.. beautiful. So I might find something there to bring home as well. I'm stockpiling because we're looking at getting mum a horse, but now shes seen Curlies at a ladies place near us and she wants to buy a little weanling colt.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a wintec AP english saddle and I love it.  The adjustable gullet system is great too, although the westerns aren't adjustable.  I'm considering getting a wintec western some day, but right now I'm considering a wintec dressage saddle!  They really are nice and easy to clean, although I miss the smell of leather!  I still have real leather stirrup leathers though and my bridle too, so they smell nice!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 24, 2010)

I love the Wintec A/P's, When I took lessons I boarded at a barn that used the Wintec A/P's when they first started getting big for all their schoolies. They still have the same saddles!

I will be getting an A/P for Mylie too since my coach is actually a dressage coach, but I wanted to get our Western now as she will be ridden primarily western over the winter and having that saddle is better for my free-lease stuff, as she'll need to be ridden this winter when I'm at uni.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 27, 2010)

I picked up my new saddle yesterday!







Don't mind the english saddle pad and the halter hanging from it, I have like no storage at all until we do the tack room and build the tack lockers lol. 

There is a HUGE difference between the 16" and the 17" seriously, the 17" is nice and roomy.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow!  Its really nice.  I really like the wintec black.  That's another reason I went with a wintec, black seems to be the color of choice and my mare is bay and she looks really good in black tack!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 28, 2010)

I know! I love black tack, since Mylie is a Palomino she looks great in black. I like dark oil western equipment though, so I ended up with the chocolate (I have a chocolate headstall as well.. with pink rope reins!!)

I'm definitely getting my Wintec A/P in black though, and my english bridle will be black. The pad under the saddle is my english pad for her, and im trying to find a western pad in the same colours.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Feb 28, 2010)

That saddle looks exactly the same as mine! I got the 17" seat as well. I can't believe I used to ride in a 14.5" barrel saddle! I have to say that that saddle was so comfy though...Never felt like I was going to fall out! I'm not a small person either, but I loved my 14.5"! LOL


----------

